# Baby swallowed a lot of lake water - now sick



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

We've just come back from camping. On Wednesday and on Thursday we spent a long time at the lake. My 18 month old kept taking the bucket and drinking the lake water out of it. We obviously kept stopping her but we can't be staring at her every second and I know she drank quite a bit. I don't know why, I feel so stupid now, but I wasn't even thinking about it making her sick. She was up all night last night, crying a lot. Maybe stomach pains? Starting this morning she has had green diarrhea, I think about 8 times so far. She is asleep now but crying out in her sleep periodically. I am now concerned that she may have gotten something from the lake water. MIL was thinking maybe E. Coli but DH is saying that isn't a concern because they test the water at the provincial parks. I don't get that though because I know there are animals who would poop in the lake and I'm sure some people occasionally do too, not to mention the babies in diapers. Wouldn't they have to test the water every day to rule out E. Coli? Anyways DH isn't concerned, MIL and I are. Maybe its nothing but should I take her in tomorrow? We don't have a doctor because our city has a shortage of them (we just moved her last year) so I'd either have to go to the walk-in clinic or the ER. The walk-in clinic seems rather limited in what they are able to do and their expertise. Is it really serious enough to go to the ER though? I am just a little wary because I am in Ontario and there was a huge problem with contaminated water (it was the town's water supply) in Walkerton and people died. My friend lived in Walkerton at the time and she got very sick. So I am a little scared of that. Any advice is appreciated. Oh also, is there anything I should be watching for if it is some kind of lake infection that would necessitate taking her to ER in the middle of the night?


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh how scary! DD is always doing stuff like that so I hear you...knock wood she hasn't gotten sick!

I am a "trust your gut" kind of person -- the loose stools in and of themselves aren't dangerous unless she becomes dehydrated -- is she nursing a lot? That is a great sign -- drinking normally? If her belly hurts she probably won't eat as much but as long as she is getting plenty of liquids she shouldn't become dehydrated -- I think diarrhea is okay to have for about 3 days if I recall -- if she has it any longer I would take her somewhere just to check she isn't dehydrated --

Also, how is her color/behavior/energy level - -Of course if she isn't feeling well she is bound to be a bit *blah* or feel icky in her belly but if she is generally acting/looking normal, I wouldn't worry --

Was her crying last night a generally "this sucks my belly hurts" kind of cry or a painful, desperate cry -- mama knows the difference -- if it is the latter, I would see someone ---

No vomiting? That seems a good sign.

Again, you know your child best and if something feels really wrong, then by all means go see someone just to be on the safe side! However, if everything seems okay other than the diarrhea and belly pain and she is getting enough liquids and otherwise seems okay I would take a wait and see approach for at least a couple of days.

I remember something similar happening to me about 10 years ago after (unintentionally!) ingesting contaminated water -- I had some mean diarrhea for a couple of days and some stomach pain then it was fine.

Good luck mama!


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Ditto what the pp said. I'd also start giving lots of Vit C to help her immune system out a bit. And as much water as she will tolerate, even if that means having to put a bit of juice or something in it to entice her. Good luck - I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

Water would be tested at the potable water pumps, not the lake itself.

Sounds like it could be e coli, but there are a lot of microbes out there (giardia).

If this was my child, I'd take him to the ER (or, at the very least, call our doctor). These things can turn bad quickly.

By the way, at age 18 months, you CAN "be staring at her every second" when you are around water. If you had been, you wouldn't be worried about her drinking the lake water.

I hope she feels better soon and that it is nothing more than something minor and short-lived.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98* 
Water would be tested at the potable water pumps, not the lake itself.

Actually, at least here in Illinois the lakes are tested I believe daily for bacteria - there have been many occasions that beaches have been closed even on Lake Michigan due to high levels of bacteria in the water.

Is there a nurse line that you could call and ask a few questions? Maybe they could give you some guidance as to what you should be watching for.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98* 

By the way, at age 18 months, you CAN "be staring at her every second" when you are around water. If you had been, you wouldn't be worried about her drinking the lake water.

Wow. Harsh. Well I have 3 children and both DH and I were right there with her at every moment. We are not idiots. But with 3 of them running around sometimes it is possible to not notice her picking up a bucket and quickly drinking something. She has these remarkable little things called hands and as we are not allowed to tie them down she is capable of getting into things quickly even when we are right there with her. I'm glad for you that your child never does that.

Edited to add - I know I sound really b!tchy but I haven't slept in almost two day and my daughter is sick and I REALLY do not appreciate the insinuation that it is somehow my fault.


----------



## 2busy2clean (Feb 3, 2005)

We try to keep Dr Schulze's formula #2 on hand for accidental ingestions like this. http://www.herbdoc.com/p20.asp
of course this doesn't help you now.

I'm not a dr type person, but in this situation I would be very likely to try to find one - especially if she looks bad in the morning, or if that mommy instinct starts up.

I'm not a cdc fan either, but here is a link that might help you: http://www.cdc.gov/healthyswimming/what.htm


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Giardia, maybe? I hope your baby feels better soon!


----------



## WantRice (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TCMoulton* 

Is there a nurse line that you could call and ask a few questions? Maybe they could give you some guidance as to what you should be watching for.

Yes, Ontario has a nurse line that you may want to call. Check this website for the number http://www.healthyontario.com/About_...th_Ontario.htm


----------



## Jessie'sMom (Dec 1, 2006)

i'm not a fan of dr's so first go with your mommy instinct and since you do seem atleast a bit worried, i'd get her checked out. better safe than sorry and with lake water you just don't know what's in it.

i hope your dd gets better soon!


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98* 
Water would be tested at the potable water pumps, not the lake itself.

And here in Manitoba they test the actual beach water constantly to make sure it's safe for swimming and *do* close beaches down when it tests poorly.

OP -







. It's so hard seeing your child sick. I would take her into the ER just to rule out anything serious. Most likely it'll pass and she'll be fine but it never hurts to check things out. Esp when your mommy-gut tells you to.

FWIW, I have 4 kids and only two eyes. It does happen that sometimes someone gets into something they are not supposed to (usually at least once an hour or so, lol!). We all do the best we can. Toddlers esp can be sooo fast. I'm sure my kids have drunk half a lake in their combined lifetimes. I'm pretty sure that most of us moms will admit to being less than perfect.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

It wouldn't worry me that much. The green is probably just the algae or seaweed, not sure if you have alot of it there but her in AB/SK there is so much algae around right now.

If she seems better today, her body was probably just getting rid of the lake water.

Quote:

Water would be tested at the potable water pumps, not the lake itself.
At the Provincial Parks they test at the lake & beach daily, they have to. The parks are gov't run. Even the regional parks they have to test at the beaches. Like a pp said, they'll quickly close down any beach where the water isn't safe & put out warnings for the lake for the boaters.

The water most places get comes from rivers, not lakes & then it is tested at the water station.


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

What about colloidal silver a couple of times a day. Seems to kill off just about everything.

If she is still nursing, Keep it up!! Listen to the mommy voice.

Sorry for the pp comment...it was way harsh!







Hope she is better soon!!


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

In your place I would go to the walk-in clinic. They're probably perfectly competent for something like this. Giardia would be very high on my list of suspects and it can really drag on, so I would want to get her tested as soon as possible. Not an emergency, but given you know she was exposed to the untreated water, it's worth getting her checked IMO.


----------



## Shadow Papa (Aug 15, 2007)

I hope she feels better. I'm resisting the urge to take my son to a lake or river because I know he tends to drink water (when we take him to chlorinated pools







) and there is just soooo much garbage in our lakes and rivers. My dad works for the community health department in our county, and he's driven home just how risky it is for the young kids. There are a couple of lakes in particular here that out right ban children younger than 5 (who are more likely to accidentally swallow water.)

Here's an article about some of the risks. Not to make you feel bad, but in case someone clicks the thread and is wondering about the risk. From the article:

"Rivers, lakes and streams are known to harbour enteric and other pathogens derived from sewers, animal waste, the environment or through contamination by the bathers themselves."


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I would take her in. I grew up near Lake Erie and probably drank it too as a kid. I don't know if it ever made us sick and it was very polluted back then in the sixties and seventies.

I have seven children and one more due this week and often visiting kids with me too. I have had things happen with my eyes on them and within hand's reach. Of course I felt terrible that I couldn't prevent every illness and accident. When you have kids things happen, you do the best you can.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I would also not hesitate to being her in. You can never be too careful. I would not let it run it's course when you do not know what IT is.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Even if she gets better asap, you still need to test the BM for Giardia when you get back home ... there could be more than one infection/pathogen. Giardia can be treated, but without treatment it can drag on and does not go away on its own.

Keep her hydrated and calm. (like duh!) Ask the Dr. about the BRAT diet. I am sure all the local doctors have dealt with ill lake-water-drinkers many times before. Hugs to you and I hope she is better soon!


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up...it is hard to be effective as a mom when you are feeling down about what you did. I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## 2busy2clean (Feb 3, 2005)

how is she doing today??


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

When I read your post it sounded exactly like something my ds (19 months) would be doing. He's always wanting to put his face in his painting water bucket and drink it.







And I agree, they are fast and persistent at this age. If you want them to grow up like a normal human, not scared of the world, you have to accept the risk that they'll sometimes get exposed to dangers. It happens, not your fault.

Giardia was my first thought when I saw that it was lake water. But even though they do test water for E. coli, there are acceptable levels. They don't stop swimming at the first sign of E. coli, just if there's a whole lot of it. So a person could get sick from water that was considered "safe" by the government. Still, I think that if you pay attention to how your dd is feeling, you'll know whether the doctor is needed or not. If it does turn out to be giardia, I guess you'd notice it wasn't going away and then take her in.

hapersmion


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

I hope she is doing better now. I would take her in. Infection from lake water can be bad. Not to scare you but a 12 year old boy here recently died from an infection from lake water. His was rare but deadly. They said the temperature of the water matters - the water here was over 80 degrees.

I am not a big fan of meds but in this case I would use antibotics for my child.

Hugs! I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I haven't taken her in yet. She doesn't have diarrhea anymore but she is still pooping tons and its mushy and also mucousy. She slept a lot better last night and she is eating a bit more today. She seems to be feeling a lot better. I am concerned about this weird rash she has though. Its on her right buttock and on to her hip. It is lots of little bumps but bright red and it is very itchy for her. Every time I take her diaper off she is clawing at it and she keeps walking around saying, "Bummy" in a sad little voice. She also has a bad bum rash with two open sores. I have never seen a rash go like that. I have tried using zinc oxide cream, aveeno oatmeal cream and baby powder but nothing is clearing it up. I'll just keep a close eye on her and hopefully things will improve soon.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

Its on her right buttock and on to her hip. It is lots of little bumps but bright red and it is very itchy for her.
The Itch, the more algae & seaweed there is the more likely it is a problem year for it. Some people are more likely to get it than others. When we were kids there was only 1 of us who ever got it & none of us ever dried off/rinsed off after swimming.

http://www.aocd.org/skin/dermatologi...mers_itch.html


----------

